# Honoring Dr. Martin Luther King: Photographer captures the memorial



## CCericola (Jan 16, 2012)

http://communities.washingtontimes.com/neighborhood/not-what-you-expect-mary-l-tabor/2012/jan/15/honoring-dr-marting-luther-king-photographer-captu/


----------



## studioCRAFT (Mar 13, 2012)

great photo.  would be a little more dynamic at dusk or dawn with the sky having some depth.


----------



## Rosepedals52 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great picture, I saw and took this same position only in the day time.  It caught my eye while in passing.  Love the nite light.


----------

